# Doricentrum Pulcherrimin



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2016)

(Dor. pulcherrima x Asctm. miniatum) 
I know, now it is Phalaenopsis pulcherrima x Vanda miniatum. But I cannot find that cross on the RHS site.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2016)

Novel cross! Now you have to crossing onto a neo.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 4, 2016)

Those colors are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chris20 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very delicate colors.


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2016)

I was just thinking the colors are rather flashy. A look-at-me flower.
Is the potting all coco fiber?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 5, 2016)

Vandaenopsis Pulcherrimin is there in the RHS database, but searches there are often quirky. I've always liked this cross. Do you grow it like Doritis or Ascocentrum, or ??


----------



## OrchidIsa (Aug 5, 2016)

Gorgeous! Love the shape and the colors are beautiful! :clap:


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful colors and much more upright spike than my Dor. pulcherrima and holding many more flowers at one time. Very nice, Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2016)

abax said:


> I was just thinking the colors are rather flashy. A look-at-me flower.
> Is the potting all coco fiber?


Yes -- almost all of my vandaceous are in coco fiber.


PaphMadMan said:


> Vandaenopsis Pulcherrimin is there in the RHS database, but searches there are often quirky. I've always liked this cross. Do you grow it like Doritis or Ascocentrum, or ??


Like as Ascocentrum.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 5, 2016)

very pretty display


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice. Wish I could grow them.


----------



## gego (Aug 6, 2016)

Very interesting result. Both parents can take a lot of light. I would get one in a heart bit. Thanks for sharing.


----------

